# Nissan, Infiniti Shift Focus to Core Models



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan and Infiniti are putting a focus on volume products rather than pushing for new, cutting-edge sports cars.*
> 
> Despite showing off three different exciting, performance-focused concepts recently, Nissan executives have backed away from discussing them while only last year each one of them seemed destined for production.
> 
> First there was the futuristic BladeGlider concept, which former global product planning chief Andy Palmer said was coming to U.S. dealerships. Palmer also insisted that the IDx concept, a small rear-wheel drive sports car, would be heading for production. Palmer has since left the company to become the CEO at Aston Martin, while current executives at the company have shied away from discussing the fate of these cars.


Read more about the Nissan, Infiniti Shift Focus to Core Models at AutoGuide.com.


----------

